# Worlds most Exotic Cars!! (Now with Pictures)



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Next Sunday (18th Sept) i'm attending an event where i'll be pitching my RS6 against some of the worlds most Exotic Supercars. The organiser has not made this event public (special invite only) so has requested no details of the location, event desription or times be made public, as the limited spaces were filled a while back & no spectators are allowed.

I can however disclose the cars in attendance & it's a once in a lifetime opportunity for me to play with this level of exotica as well as take passenger rides in some of the other vehicles. The list is as follows:

Mosler MT900S
Ascari KZ1
Dodge Viper GTS
Ferrari F430
Ferrari F360 Challenge Stradale
Ferrari F360 Spyder
Lamborghini Murcielago
Lamborghini Gallardo
Lamborghini Diablo
Ford GT40 (new model)
Morgan Aero8
Noble M400
Maserati 4200
Ultima Canam
RUF GT2 x2
RUF Yellowbird CTR
Porsche GT2
Porsche GT3
Porsche GT3 RS
Porsche 996TT x2
Porsche 993TT
TVR Sagaris
TVR Chimaera x2
TVR T350
TVR Griffith
BMW M5 (new model)
BMW M3 CSL
Nissan Skyline (insane power)
Honda NSX (new model)
Lotus Esprit Sport 350

& last but not least, my Audi RS6.

I think you'll agree, quite a healthy line up of motor cars?

I'll be able to get plenty of video footage & photos whilst i'm at the event at the few times i won't be racing/driving or passengering. 8)


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

A day of Ultimate car porn


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

Even though I have never met you, I must say [smiley=iloveyou.gif]

Sounds like a fun day, enjoy [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

did you post this just to upset us all [smiley=bigcry.gif] :wink:


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

Have a good day at brunters :wink:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Stu-Oxfordshire said:


> Have a good day at brunters :wink:


Schhhh :roll: i've been sworn to secrecy.

Can't wait to play with some of those mega beasties 8)


----------



## sssgucci (Nov 20, 2004)

I wish I wish I wish I wish I wish I wish I could just come and watch!!!! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

sssgucci said:


> I wish I wish I wish I wish I wish I wish I could just come and watch!!!! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


I know where there's a hole in the fence :wink:


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

This is organised by the guy who was touting for cars on Pistonheads isn't it?


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

:sulk: wasn't invited :sulk:

Let me know how the Maser gets on there.

BTW have you had any more invites to marketing event type dos (like the bentley one?)

Dave


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

David_A said:


> :sulk: wasn't invited :sulk:
> 
> Let me know how the Maser gets on there.
> 
> ...


Will do.

Not been to any more Marketing events, but i've moved & changed mobile number since the last one, so they've probably lost touch. Could do with another such event though


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

r1 said:


> This is organised by the guy who was touting for cars on Pistonheads isn't it?


Their is a kind of remote link, but the touting was for previous VMAX events of which i attended one last Autumn


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> David_A said:
> 
> 
> > :sulk: wasn't invited :sulk:
> ...


Did you get the phone call one? Got a few quid for 20mins on the phone 

Need to have a chat with you at somepoint about your work - I've been to many more strange places and was wondering if your stuff has been implemented in any of them. We could probably swap a few contact details . . .


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

David_A said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > David_A said:
> ...


Yep, i did get the phone call one, but that was quite some time ago.

I've moved from Niku now. Left about 5 weeks ago as i did not want to work for Computer Associates who completed their purchase of Niku at the end of July.

Drop me a PM with your contact details & we'll catch up. Gonna be a bit busy this weekend though, as the Ring beckons 8)


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

[Ben, the ancient prisoner in Life of Brian, voice] You lucky, lucky B*s*Â£&d [/Ben, the ancient prisoner in Life of Brian, voice]


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> Mosler MT900S
> Ascari KZ1
> Dodge Viper GTS
> Ferrari F430
> ...


I 'ad all of them at the traffic lights last week. [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

What an awesome day. So much to tell, so i'll just run through a few highlights.

All but a couple of the cars listed made the event, only the Mossler & Murcielago did not attend (Mossler broke down)  , but a Jag XJ220 made an unexpected appearance 

My fastest run was 177MPH (timed) & 0-60 in 4.1 seconds 8) I could not break 177 as all my runs (25 in total) ranged from 174-177mph. The block is aerodynamics & not weight or power. If we could swap the mechanicals out of my car & slip them into something more slippery, we'd break 190 & perhaps even 200. The most amusing run was doing a 174MPH with my car fully passengered with 3 over 80KG men along with me driving  , so i don't think my RS6's weight is an issue.

The highest speed was recorded by a RUF Turbo 189MPH with a few other mental RUF & Modified Porkers hitting into the 180's. Only other car to beat mine was a modified SL65, putting out over 600BHP  which managed a 184mph.

All the other cars were either on a par with mine or lower speeds. Was so much fun going head to head with a variety of Ferraris, Porsches, TVR's etc. & snatching the win every time. I think i came about 6th out of 45cars 

Also got some amazing passenger runs in a stunning Lambo Gallardo (me wants one & was strange looking at an almost fully Audi dash), a modified 996 Turbo, a nutty Ultima with a 6.0litre Chevvy block (this car has organ displacing acceleration), the winning RUF Turbo, the Ascari KZ1 (did not feel like a Â£200K motor) & the 360 Spyder (my hair got messed up at 165mph with no roof 8).

Will defo be doing VMAX again next year, as the petrolhead experience is just not to be mossed.

I've posted some of my own pictures (pages 6, 7 & 8), but will add to the gallery once the official pictures & video footage start to appear.

http://www.tyresmoke.net/gallery/albut47?page=6

Now looking forward to yet another track experience at Oulton Park on Tuesday


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Bugger, had a last minute invite to that on Friday, but have been busy today  so how did the masers get on? Or did I get the invite cos they didn't come?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

David_A said:


> Bugger, had a last minute invite to that on Friday, but have been busy today  so how did the masers get on? Or did I get the invite cos they didn't come?


They all broke down on the way to Bruntingthorpe  :lol:

Only joking David :wink: Their were no Masers their today. Craig ditched his & bought an RS4 & the other Maser owner came in his organ displacing Ultima.


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Great results from your car! bet you are proud.

As for the photos, some stunning cars! 8)


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Yeah he was toying between a 4 and a 6 IIRC, Rich in the Morgan used to have a 3200 though 

Right narked I couldn't come


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Jesus, 177 mph  congratulations  [smiley=dude.gif] that breaks my 165 mph record on the German autobahn out of germany on our ring trip! Wish I could have had a go at the vmax event, maybe next year.



W7 PMC said:


> ...a nutty Ultima with a 6.0litre Chevvy block (this car has organ displacing acceleration), the winning RUF Turbo, the Ascari KZ1 (did not feel like a Â£200K motor) & the 360 Spyder (my hair got messed up at 165mph with no roof 8).


mmm ... the 6.0 litre chevy v8 [smiley=iloveyou.gif]

Over the next month or so, my main mode of transport is going to be a baht bus :lol:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

David_A said:


> Yeah he was toying between a 4 and a 6 IIRC, Rich in the Morgan used to have a 3200 though
> 
> Right narked I couldn't come


It's a bit bonkers that Morgan. Kinda wanted to see them wearing Biggles scarves or have a Muttley sat in the passenger seat, aka Wacky Races


----------



## jedi_quaTTro (Sep 29, 2003)

the joys of v-max... was on an earlier one....

although I'll have to give another Â£30k cheque to Sportech to get this aerodynamic brick moving beyond 170 before I can get another invite 

good job with the RS6


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

[quote="W7 PMC"
http://www.tyresmoke.net/gallery/albut47?page=6

[/quote]Why no close up shots of the Capri? :roll:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Absolutely gutted I didn't get the chance to see these cars and even go heah to head. I'm still in Stickholm and still sick I couldn't do Sunday. I'd have loved to have come anywhere but last!


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

What speed did the M3 CSL post? I've been told that unrestricted ones run 180mph+

Cheers
Rob


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

b3ves said:


> What speed did the M3 CSL post? I've been told that unrestricted ones run 180mph+
> 
> Cheers
> Rob


Rob,

I'll not know all the details of every run until later this week or early next. Their were some problems with the timing equipment during the middle of the day when some odd speeds were posted. A standard Mini Cooper S registered 163MPH  & i along with other quickish cars posted a couple of runs at about 125MPH  No idea what happened but it caused a few giggles.

IIRC, the M3CSL managed a 160MPH but i could be wrong. None of the cars can actually reach their ultimate VMAX on even a 2mile runway, so if 180 is a potential max, then 160 on the day is about right.

I did see the M3CSL go head to head with a standard RS6 avant a couple of times & up to about 80mph their was not much in it, although this depended on reaction times of the line, however on the main straight, the RS6 was pulling away & managed a couple of 169's.

As a side, where did Kev's VMAX video post & my response post disappear to??


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

W7 PMC said:


> As a side, where did Kev's VMAX video post & my response post disappear to??


That's what I was thinking - I managed to download it and view it. 
Some nice footage. Loved that bi-turbo SL. :twisted:


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Good results!

I guess though that since you can't easily change the aerodynamics of the car, the problem really is that you don't have enough power to get to 200 

Wonder what it would take? Weight I would agree is not a factor here, just aero and power. If I was you I would go on an insane spending spree to try and crack the double ton. After all, the new Bentley saloon can do it.

Either that or consider a new body:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Carlos said:


> Good results!
> 
> I guess though that since you can't easily change the aerodynamics of the car, the problem really is that you don't have enough power to get to 200
> 
> ...


*LOL*

Carlos, the car will crack the double ton, just not in 2 miles. It's crazy how fast the RS6 reaches an indicated 160MPH, but that last few MPH just creap up so slowly that perhaps 4 miles would be required.

No intention of upping the power for powers sake, although i'm investigating some newly developed gearbox internals from Sportec & possibly the Milltek sports cats. This will probably crack the 180 mark at VMAX, but nothing short of pushing the power over 650BHP is gonna allow a crack at 200 in a distance of 2 miles.

IIRC, the only cars to ever reach such speeds are a couple of 800+BHP Skylines with suitable gearing, an Ultima again with suitable gearing & a highly modified Viper, along with a handful of mental Porkers. In such a short distance, reaching 200MPH is a very tall order.


----------

